# Minimal InstallCD stoppt bei sata_nv

## JackFrost

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade Gentoo 2007.0 von der Minimal Install CD zu booten , aber ich komme nicht über Scanning for sata_nv hinaus. Ausser ich boote mit gentoo nosata.

Ich habe ein Asus Crosshair mit 2 IDE->Sata Platten und eine SATAII Platte. 

Diese Platten gingen mit meinem MSI K8N Neo2 und 2006.1 ohne Probleme.

Gruss JackFrost

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Dann versuch doch einfach mal eine andere LiveCD wie Knoppix oder so, von welcher LiveCD aus du installierst ist doch völlig egal.

CoS24

----------

## UTgamer

Versuch doch mal den Bootparameter: noacpi

Der hilft häufiger.

Das Problem liegt nicht an Gentoo sondern an Asus.

Warum hast du eine Hauptplatine eines ab Werk übertaktenden Herstellers gekauft, der dich sogar mit PW-Klauern (Windows) ab Werk versorgt? 

Nur zu deiner Info, Asus hat wohl kein Interesse an ihrer Kundschaft:

Keine Asus-Motherboards mehr kaufen?

Asus-Server als Virenschleuder

Also Augen auf beim Kauf und sich nicht verarschen lassen.

PS:

Schau dir doch im BIOS einmal die Timingraten an, die sind häufig recht aggressiv eingestellt.Vergleiche sie einfach mit den Standardtimingraten deiner Komponenten. Oft sind sie so eingestellt das ihre extra angepaßten Windowstreiber noch damit zurecht kommen.

Die haben für dein Board sogar ein extra Windows Installationswerkzeug:

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=CROSSHAIR

Hast du auch das letzte BIOS (0604) vom 13.06.2007 aufgespielt?

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=CROSSHAIR

Dort heist es unter Punkt 4:

4. Enhance SATA compatibility

So dann probiere mal deine Hauptplatine auf anständige Werte zu bekommen. Das sie die immer noch nicht haben zeigt ja schon das sie ein extra Windows Installationstool haben, Linux geht ja wie im Artikel oben erwähnt immer noch leer aus.

Gruß

----------

## JackFrost

Ich habe die BIOS-Version 604 drauf.

Ich habe mal die SATA-PATA Adapter abgesteckt. nun bootet der Rechner. Mit meinem MSI war es kein Problem mit den Adaptern

Knoppix bootet auch nicht.

Ob man da was tun kann ?

----------

## UTgamer

 *JackFrost wrote:*   

> Ich habe mal die SATA-PATA Adapter abgesteckt. nun bootet der Rechner. Mit meinem MSI war es kein Problem mit den Adaptern. ...

 

Das dein MSI keine Probleme hat weiß ich, weil MSI den Kernelentwicklern Daten geben. War auch mein Grund diese Marke zu wählen.  :Wink: 

Bei Knoppix weiß ich momentan auch keinen Rat, außer eine sehr aktuelle Version und evtl. auch noacpi zu verwenden.

----------

## JackFrost

Ich habe mal die 2006.1 getestet.

und hier gibt es keine Probleme.

Mal sehen werde dann eher 2006.1 installieren.

Gruss JackFrost

----------

## manuels

das ist nicht nötig. Nur weil die LiveCD 2007.0 nicht lief heißt das nicht, dass das 2007.0er Profile bei dir nicht läuft (das wäre SEHR SEHR unwahrscheinlicht), da die Hardware-Unterstützung nur vom Kernel abhängt und den kannst du ja selber anpassen

----------

## JackFrost

Was für ein Kernel ist auf der 2007.0 drauf ?

Wenn dann muss ich ja nen Kernel , bzw die Modulw finden mit denen meine beiden SATA->PAtA Platten laufen.

Gruss JackFrost

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich hatte auch mit meinen alten Sata ein ähnliches Problem. Ich würde die cd nehmen, die funktioniert. Dann ein minimal System installieren, auf das neue Profil umlinken, einen eigenen kernel bauen und nach erfolgreichem Reboot weitermachen.

----------

